# First Season



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Miss Lill's has been behaving a little differently than she normally does:

She's being rather obliging to other doggies wanting to sniff her and has even been cocking her leg for them for the past few days, presumably to make it a little easier to get to her bits 

She also seems a little less excited about her food, is more sleepy in the day time than usual (short bouts of play and then back to snoozing) and I have possibly (although I may be wrong) found one small spot of blood on her bed...

I can't determine whether she is swollen unfortunately, but I think not. She does seem to be cleaning herself a bit more tho...

My friend's dog, a JRT, normally can't stand Miss Lill's whereas she absolutely adores him and would happily spend all day in his shadow. He normally growls at her but yesterday, he seemed quite content to let her lick his face as long as he could have a quick sniff down below. He's not entire, but even his behaviour seems a little different to normal (maybe he just likes her new haircut?)

She had her first groom on Tuesday and my neighbours cat has been on heat since Monday. We have between four and seven toms lurking in our garden at any one time, meowing and howling throughout the night  We've both not been getting enough sleep as a result... she growls and barks at them every few minutes.

So what do you think: is she or isn't she?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well Pheobes bits did get much more pronounced so that when her tail was up there was definite skin showing. Her nipples too, were much enlarged. She was extremely cuddly the first week. Extremely randy the second week and things quietened down the third week. If that helps. Put a plain towel down or something. You will soon know.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby's first season passed without many signs (except for Ralph mounting and tied to her several times!)
But her bits never looked swollen, and there was no mess, I think she kept herself very clean.
I did put an old pair of Billy's underpants on her, and pulled her tail through 
This was more of a deterant to Ralph than mess prevention.
Her twerking routine was a giveaway - she took great delight in sticking her bum in Ralph's face (he has had the snip - he was still willing though!)
I would say she could well be in her first season, so be careful where you take her, keep her on lead when out for walks - preferably where the are no other dogs, a dog wouldn't think twice about doing the deed, whether she's on lead or not - they will come from far and wide and be very determined!!
Depending on your garden set up - unless it's very secure, I wouldn't let her out alone, there could be several randy dogs waiting to pounce!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Can you have a good look at her vulva? You should be able to see that it's swollen and even some discharge? It sounds very much like something is happening. Nina was very young only 5.5 months when her first season came, so still very puppy. She didn't do a great job at keeping herself clean the first few days, she just wondered around in quite a mess bless her, then she got the hang of it. Her little nipples got very hard and enlarged and remain so. She's always been fine in herself during, and she is always a cuddle no matter what. The last two seasons, you wouldn't know, she has kept herself pristine. She's a great girl.

I would keep Miss Lil away from male dogs, and on lead walks only until you are sure/know she is back to normal, don't want any mishaps! If you are really unsure, you could get a vet to check for you, but it sounds like it to me.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Well, today it's clear that she has indeed come in to her first season:

She's now swollen, bleeding and very concerned to keep herself clean bless her.

What a week: her 1st groom and 1st season and next doors visiting Tom cats desperate to see a bit of action keeping us awake at night!

20 days of on lead walking for Miss Lill's it is!

Thanks everyone for trying to help me figure it out. I should have just slept on it!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You read the signs well.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Well, something was definitely up - not like Miss Lills to be quite so obliging!!


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Miss Lill's is very much in season. It's day four and we are getting bored!!!

On lead walks where we live are really not much fun. Miss Lill's is pretty tired so its short walks only at the moment and everywhere within reach has already been explored many times over.

We've been playing a lot of games at home, doing bits of training, cuddling etc.

Whilst she is happy to shred toys and play hide and seek, she is really not mastering the art of anything more complex. She does try (bless her) but she can't seem to grasp that you have to throw the dice before removing the pieces...









So what sorts of things did or do you do when your pup is in season and you're stuck indoors a lot more than usual? We need ideas please !!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Not had this experience just wanted to say what a gorgeous photo of her, I guess hide and seek is a good one, are you trying to make it just a little bit harder each time? good time to try and teach her new tricks, just look up dog tricks on you tube - mind you the danger then is you spending too long watching the video's rather an interacting with her! I'm sure some of the others will have some good idea's.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina is a very chilled dog so she spent a lot of her time enjoying copious cuddling. We also played outside in the garden a lot. Went to a small beach very very very early when we knew no other dogs would be about and gave her a quick off lead - obviously you do this at your own risk and others would probably disagree with me for doing so but we were okay! No one else turned up!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My GSD was so desperate to escape and get some action she ended up in a friend's isolation kennel at the boarding kennel that she ran - I could not cope with the stress of her scaling our 6 foot back garden wall to get out 
I'd try doing some trick training with her and check out the old cockapoo olympics thread for some good ideas of fun things to do with your dog 
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=46130&highlight=olympics


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's so strange how they are all different. Nina hasn't really shown any of this behaviour!


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone...

It's day 5 and Miss Lill's is still very sleepy. Not that interested in going out (although once we are out, her nose is stuck to the ground and her tail is up). 

I had a look at the Cockapoo Olympics thread - what a brilliant idea!! And tricks / youtube! We will definitely give that a go!


----------

